# Jupiter's Legacy



## Dave (May 9, 2021)

I only started to watch this on Netflix because I couldn't find anything else. They are heavily advertising it (they are to me anyway). It is yet another Superhero series, (yes, I know!) and much like the film *Hancock*, it is supposed to show that Superheroes are normal with normal problems, and have to do the washing up. As such, I'm not too keen on the present-day story - teenagers, gosh! Who'd have them? However, the 1929 origin/foundation story that runs in parallel is much more interesting. I can't help myself from wanting to know more about that.


----------



## Rodders (May 10, 2021)

I might watch this in the coming weeks. Changing attitudes between the old and the young looks like an interesting slant on the Superhero genre.


----------



## ctg (May 10, 2021)

They are close 2nd after the Boys, but the Boys is definitely in the lead. It just feels better drawn out, in my honest opinion.


----------

